# White Males the dominant "rescuer" after Flooding from Hurrican Harvey in Texas



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*White Males the dominant "rescuer" after Flooding from Hurrican Harvey in Texas*

I've studied on this extensively, watched plenty of lame stream media footage, plenty of youtube footage, plenty of independent news source footage and the verdict is clear...

White Men led the rescue efforts in Texas after the massive wind, rain and flood damage of Hurricane Harvey.

Will the lame stream media finally admit that White American Males are the most positive and most critical cog in the American success story wheel?

Hmmm, I think probably not...:vs_no_no_no: Sad.

Screw the lame stream media and the horse they rode in on...


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Just want to point out that the vast majority of the owners of the type of boats that are being used in Houston are White males.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've studied on this extensively, watched plenty of lame stream media footage, plenty of youtube footage, plenty of independent news source footage and the verdict is clear...
> 
> White Men led the rescue efforts in Texas after the massive wind, rain and flood damage of Hurricane Harvey.
> 
> ...


_Stop that slippy!!!_ _The last thing you are allowed to be in this world is a white male and proud, don't you know that yet?!?!?! 
_


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Slippy how dare you suggest such a thing! That is divisive, non inclusive and not at all tolerant. We will have to send you to a reeducation camp!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I noticed that most people in the shelters are, lets say a little darker. Would it be the other way around, I seriously doubt it.

The truth may hurt but all those privileged racist ******** saved the day. Race or color had nothing to do with it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you mean to tell me that not even one of the bass boats had a rainbow flag on it??

Gee, . . . I'm appalled at the thought.

Surely there are a couple semi trucks coming from the LGBTQ headquarters in NY, . . . or Antifa from NJ, . . . maybe BLM from St. Louis, . . . bearing supplies and water.

Surely???

Yeah, . . . didn't think so.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

*look at his skin* umm i'm not white. I'm peach!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Someone told me not to say anything if I can't say something nice. I have a headful of responses for the noted "inequality" here, but I'm gonna just move along.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Do you mean to tell me that not even one of the bass boats had a rainbow flag on it??
> 
> Gee, . . . I'm appalled at the thought.
> 
> ...


You made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

But but We could not have put our Boys on the Moon almost 50 years ago to play golf & drive Dune Buggies without the mathematical help of a few Colored Women ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What else would you expect.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> What else would you expect.


Illegals (Mexican Coastal Fishing Guides) & Oriental (Asian ) Gulf Coast Fishing fleets to the rescue


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It will be extremely interesting to see things when the "American White Male" is not only the minority but almost non-existent.

I won't be around (thank God) and I suspect rescues like we are witnessing will not go so well.

How can you save someone if you are huddled in your safe space?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Do you mean to tell me that not even one of the bass boats had a rainbow flag on it??
> 
> Gee, . . . I'm appalled at the thought.
> 
> ...


I'm not LGBTQ, but I'm on my way....

and working with the Navy taught me that "It ain't Gay when your under weigh"

or was that under weight??? Any ways...hang on Houston...I'mma coming....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> It will be extremely interesting to see things when the "American White Male" is not only the minority but almost non-existent.
> 
> I won't be around (thank God) and I suspect rescues like we are witnessing will not go so well.
> 
> How can you save someone if you are huddled in your safe space?


"Will Be " ??? So I guess you buy into "The out of Africa Theory " too ?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> "Will Be " ??? So I guess you buy into "The out of Africa Theory " too ?


Huh?...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> "Will Be " ??? So I guess you buy into "The out of Africa Theory " too ?


Uh, if you look at birth rate statistics you will see whites are not reproducing nearly as fast as other cultures are. We are making ourselves a minority.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Uh, if you look at birth rate statistics you will see whites are not reproducing nearly as fast as other cultures are. We are making ourselves a minority.


Ebola/Other Maladies and War could turn that tide ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Ebola/Other Maladies and War could turn that tide ?


Any number of things could turn that tide including an alien invasion. Oh wait, we already have one form of alien invasion. I wonder what it will be called when the aliens are from another galaxy?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> But but We could not have put our Boys on the Moon almost 50 years ago to play golf & drive Dune Buggies without the mathematical help of a few Colored Women ...


(Slippy whispers...PSSST.. @Gator Monroe We've never been to the moon, it was staged on a movie set in Hollywood!...but that's another thread...:vs_wave


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've studied on this extensively, watched plenty of lame stream media footage, plenty of youtube footage, plenty of independent news source footage and the verdict is clear...
> 
> White Men led the rescue efforts in Texas after the massive wind, rain and flood damage of Hurricane Harvey.
> 
> ...


Hey Slip ..... ya mean I still aint getting no damn parade?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Any number of things could turn that tide including an alien invasion. Oh wait, we already have one form of alien invasion. I wonder what it will be called when the aliens are from another galaxy?


Oh wait it could be the Black Plague (For Blacks)...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yall just don't get it. The blackman aint got no boat. White man holding him down forces him to work on the white mans boat. Black man anit got no time time to get on down there. We got some social just marching to do , $15 dollar burger flip protest. Dam LEO in Milwaukee killed another black man because he was settlen some business on his own. We gotten demand some justice.
Them lazy ass white folks aint got nothing but time on their hands. They didn't go down to save no one they just getting in some fishing time. heck when this is all over they will make the black man pay to fix whites house.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Yall just don't get it. The blackman aint got no boat. White man holding him down forces him to work on the white mans boat. Black man anit got no time time to get on down there. We got some social just marching to do , $15 dollar burger flip protest. Dam LEO in Milwaukee killed another black man because he was settlen some business on his own. We gotten demand some justice.
> *Them lazy ass white folks aint got nothing but time on their hands.* They didn't go down to save no one they just getting in some fishing time. heck when this is all over they will make the black man pay to fix whites house.


Correction ..... Them lazy ass white folks aint got *nuttin* but time on *thay* hands.


----------

